# Remember how ugly the AMC Matador was?



## Cwalker935 (May 31, 2016)

I am rethinking the matador.  Pulled up to get gas and saw a crowd of guys standing around a car at the pump in front of me.  New custom car from a local builder getting its first fill up. On its way to a show in Pa.


----------



## Cwalker935 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Cwalker935 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Cwalker935 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Charlie_W (May 31, 2016)

Sweet! I bet it doesn't ride as good as it looks!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 31, 2016)

Bobby Allison drove the Matador in the cup series... What a car..


----------



## CREID (May 31, 2016)

Hey, at least it's not a Gremlin or a Pacer.


----------



## EBorraga (May 31, 2016)

I don't car for the wheels. But I bet it will haul the mail with a fuel injected Big Block Chevy!!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 31, 2016)

Lookin' GOOD under the HOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Jun 1, 2016)

Penske ran one in the original Trans Am series with Mark Donohue driving.  He owned the one Bobby Allison drove.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 1, 2016)

That car looks much better than I remember Matadors looking so long ago. Was the driver wearing a leisure suit?


----------



## Herb G (Jun 1, 2016)

I remember how ugly the fish tank on wheels was too.
AMC Pacer. That thing was butt-ugly.
My neighbor had one. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't remember the Matador at all, but that's a nice looking car... not one I would drive, but then I'm not a car guy anyway...  I was more into cars back in my youth when I was tooling around in my Corvette than today..... today they're just a tool .... it it gets me from point A to point B, I'm pretty much satisfied with what ever it might be....


----------



## SteveG (Jun 1, 2016)

In the 1980's I was satisfied to just get from here to there in my small Chevy...

A 1957 Corvette, dual-quad 283 Cu. In. rated at 283 Hp.  I found it very difficult to go anywhere in that car with the top up. Those were the days! :wink:


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Jun 1, 2016)

I had an AMC Hornet.  Not near as sporty looking!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 2, 2016)

SteveG said:


> In the 1980's I was satisfied to just get from here to there in my small Chevy...
> 
> A 1957 Corvette, dual-quad 283 Cu. In. rated at 283 Hp.  I found it very difficult to go anywhere in that car with the top up. Those were the days! :wink:



That was a pretty car... don't care what color.

Mine was a 1964, with a 327 engine, a Holly AFB carb sitting on top, silver with a removable hard top.... when it was stolen, replaced with a Maroon 1965 with a stock 327... tan rag top... sold it when I got married the first time... should have kept the car, it would have lasted longer than the wife.


----------

